# Lap colostomy reversal



## Jarts

Is there a specific CPT code for "laparoscopic" colostomy reversal?


----------



## Leanne

Try looking at CPT 44227 _Laparoscopy, surgical, closure of enterostomy, large or small intestine, with resection and anastomosis_


----------



## Jarts

Perfect, thank you!


----------

